# droppt "Bauplan: Feldreparaturbot 110G" noch ?



## Attractolide (30. März 2009)

Hi,

ich habe schon häufiger Ingis gespielt und immer ist der Bauplan für den Reparaturbot 110G bei den ersten 5-10 mobs gedroppt, die ich in Schergrat gekillt habe. (Analysator der Gan'arg). Das sind ja wohl die bei den Sensospielen oben in Schergrat .

Jetzt hab ich aber schon 150-200 gekillt  und der Mist droppt nicht. Hat Blizzard da evtl. was gepatcht ?? Bekommt man den irgendwo anders ?

Wäre nett, wenn mir Jemand schreiben könnte, wo er/sie den Plan bekommen hat...in den letzten 4 Wochen am besten.

danke Attra


----------



## Dr. Zwicky (30. März 2009)

also ich hab den bekommen als ich für Weihachtsevent in Schergrat war


----------



## Grimmlin (12. April 2009)

Das Prob. liegt vll daran, dass man Ingi sein muss um es droppen zu sehen die dropp chance liegt dann bei c.a 20%


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (13. April 2009)

Ja der droppt noch. 

Im Schergrat bei den komischen Typen um diese Kristalle. Ich hab mir den erst Vorgerstern geholt. Vierter Mob und der Plan war mir. Man muß allerdings Ingi sein um die Droprate massiv zu steigern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jokers8one (12. November 2009)

jup der droppt schon noch =) hab mir den "Classic" Repbot und den bc bot "Bauplan: Feldreparaturbot 110G" heute erst geholt allerdings bei dem bc-bot haben die mobs echt ne mieserable droprate ey...war da heut 1 1/2 std. mir wars egal ich wollt den unbedingt haben! aber die respawnen alle 10 min. oder so & bei mir hats ungefähr der 50te erst gedroppt =) 
viel glück & have fun ...


----------



## Wiesenputz (12. November 2009)

jokers8one schrieb:


> jup der droppt schon noch =) hab mir den "Classic" Repbot und den bc bot "Bauplan: Feldreparaturbot 110G" heute erst geholt allerdings bei dem bc-bot haben die mobs echt ne mieserable droprate ey...war da heut 1 1/2 std. mir wars egal ich wollt den unbedingt haben! aber die respawnen alle 10 min. oder so & bei mir hats ungefähr der 50te erst gedroppt =)
> viel glück & have fun ...



Du armer, nach dem 10ten Mob hatte ich ihn, Jeeves nach dem 20ten oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mafali (11. Dezember 2009)

koords pls


----------



## Marek40518 (20. Dezember 2009)

Mafali schrieb:


> koords pls



http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=23385


----------



## Tikume (20. Dezember 2009)

Die Frage ist allerdings: Wozu?
Der neue Bot in den Sturmgipfeln taugt mehr.


----------



## Maternus (20. Dezember 2009)

- Weil man ihn braucht, um Jeeves zu bauen
- Weil man die ohnehin schon rar gesähten Ingipläne alle haben möchte
...


----------



## madmurdock (20. Dezember 2009)

Kann nur bestätigen, dass man Pech haben kann mit der Droprate. Habe den mit 2 Ingis gefarmt - beim ersten lag er nach  1 2 Mobgruppen, beim 2. musste ich die 4 Gruppen mehrmals spawnen lassen, was sich dann bei der hohen Respawnzeit relativ lang ziehen kann...


----------



## Thuzur (4. Januar 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Die Frage ist allerdings: Wozu?
> Der neue Bot in den Sturmgipfeln taugt mehr.



Und wenn man keine Ahnung hat... (sagte Dieter Nuhr mal sehr passend)

Die beiden "alten" Feldreparaturbots muss man beide bauen (oder teuer kaufen), um Jeeves herstellen zu können.
Nun ist Jeeves zwar kein Ersatz für einen Schrottbot, aber so ziemlich jeder Ingi möchte den Butler bestimmt gerne haben und braucht daher die "alten" Baupläne. Von den Bauplan-Sammlern mal ganz abgesehen...

Tante Edith sagt ich soll auch was zum Thema schreiben: Ja, die Pläne droppen noch. Aber 20% Droprate halte ich für massiv üebrtrieben! Ich musste auch zwei Tage im Shergrat farmen bis ich den Plan endlich hatte.


----------



## Potsmoggy (24. Januar 2010)

hab ich mitm dk beim ersten farm-run durch dk(dampfkammer[lv70,5mann]) bekommen... war in so nem .. öhm .. großem grünen vieh


----------



## TheGui (17. Februar 2010)

was ne arbeit ... dropt alles noch und is relativ fix erledigt.. hab mir grade die 3 Repbotrezepte geholt die ich für Jeeves brauche... bis auf den in BRT (da cih erst noch shclüssel brauchte und mcih 2 stunden verlaufen habe xD) warendie anderen 3 rezepte nen ding von zusammen 20min arbeit!


----------



## TheDoggy (17. Februar 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> was ne arbeit ... dropt alles noch und is relativ fix erledigt.. hab mir grade die 3 Repbotrezepte geholt die ich für Jeeves brauche... bis auf den in BRT (da cih erst noch shclüssel brauchte und mcih 2 stunden verlaufen habe xD) warendie anderen 3 rezepte nen ding von zusammen 20min arbeit!


Kannst notfalls auch nen Schurken fragen, ob er dir fix die Sachen knackt.


----------



## TheGui (17. Februar 2010)

TheDoggy schrieb:


> Kannst notfalls auch nen Schurken fragen, ob er dir fix die Sachen knackt.



wozu? ich hab doch geschrieben das ich den shclüssel geholt hab.. nur eben zwischendrin zig mal verlaufen ^^


----------



## Alpax (4. Oktober 2010)

als mir Jeeves gedropt ist war ich auch "genötigt" den 110G zu farmen ... doch .. ob Glück oder immer so weiss ich nicht ... nach geschätzt (bzw. MAXIMAL) 20 Mobs hatte ich ihn ...


----------



## Mageleo (4. Oktober 2010)

also ja er dropt noch türlich habe ihn vor ca 2 wochen geholt hat ca 30 min gedauert aber


----------



## Malkaviana (18. November 2010)

Ich hab den 110G auch nachgefarmt, und hatte auch Glück mit der Droprate. In der 2. Mobgruppe war der Plan.


----------

